# Convolution processing in Cubase



## EmmCeeSq (May 27, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm in the process of trying to move over some of my sound design processes from Ableton to Cubase. I generally use Ableton as a 'sound design box' (I know it has its limits as a sequencer, but I've got some max4live objects that I really like and the workflow for sound design is just really, really easy). 

However, it'd be nice to have everything in one place, and Cubase is more and more become my 'go-to' DAW. I like to use convolution processing quite a bit to create sounds and wondered whether anyone is using either a plugin (ideally cheap/free) or even something like Reverence to achieve this. It looks like I can import custom IRs into reverence. Is there a length limit imposed or anything else I should be aware of?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Ben (May 27, 2019)

In the Cubase manual there is a guide for custom IRs for Reverence:
https://steinberg.help/cubase_plugi...m_r.html#reverence_custom_impulse_responses_r


----------



## j_kranz (May 27, 2019)

MConvolution from Melda works and can be found cheap (they have sales often).


----------



## EmmCeeSq (May 27, 2019)

Ben said:


> In the Cubase manual there is a guide for custom IRs for Reverence:
> https://steinberg.help/cubase_plugi...m_r.html#reverence_custom_impulse_responses_r


Thanks Ben - I couldn't find any info on whether or not there were length restrictions (unless I've missed it) and was just wondering if anyone was actually using it, in the wild, so to speak...

Cheers, Mike


----------

